# archangel pigeons



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

hey here are my archangel pigeons would you consider them show quality? THey are exceptional flyers so fast keep up with homers even 

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b336/animals1981/P2170112.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b336/animals1981/P2170104.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b336/animals1981/P2170089.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b336/animals1981/P2170082.jpg


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Your Archs are beautiful no doubt about that, though it would be best for you
to google the breed standards to get an idea of what judges would be looking
for in addition to normal good health standards.

fp


----------



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

scuba0095 said:


> hey here are my archangel pigeons would you consider them show quality? THey are exceptional flyers so fast keep up with homers even


The are beautiful 
Send it to Iceland  Joke  

Sincere 
Selma.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*Archangel pigeons*

Those are lovely pigeons. It is impossible to tell if they are show quality from just pictures. Here is a like for the Standard of perfection for Archangels. Bear in mind that no one meets the perfection. Breeders just try to get as close as possible, but these are the standards they would be judged by in a show. Hope it helps.

Margarret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gorgeous pigeons! Did you .. ummm .. know you have a Muscovy duck in your loft? Just kidding .. of course you know that! I love Muscovies!  

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*Archangels*

Oops, left out the link. Here tis. http://www.1pigeonloft.com/aac/standard.htm


----------

